# Guyenet on weight loss meds



## Eddy Edson (Sep 14, 2021)

New article by metabolism/obesity researcher Stephan Guyenet on pharma approaches to obesity reduction.









						The future of weight loss - Works in Progress
					

We have eradicated smallpox, cured many bacterial diseases, and invented a vaccine for Covid-19 within the year. But for a very long time we haven't had a single good treatment for obesity. Has that now changed?




					www.worksinprogress.co
				




_We have eradicated smallpox, cured many bacterial diseases, and invented a vaccine for Covid-19 within the year. But for a very long time we haven’t had a single good treatment for obesity. Has that now changed?_

And his twitter thread: 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1437877841144672256
_We're on the cusp of radical changes in obesity medicine, and I think they're going to help a lot of people._


----------



## musical soul (Sep 21, 2021)

Fantastic article…


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 23, 2021)

A very interesting article, fascinating to see the the history of how semaglutide came into being, and an example of how serendipitous findings can change medicine. Thanks for that, Eddy.


----------

